# What's this lump on his throat?



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

My special needs rat Linus (2 month old--I posted about his disabilities elsewhere on the forum) has now a lump on his throat. What is this???

I'm taking him to the vet tomorrow, but we're in a small, isolated town, and the vet here doesn't do surgery on rats (something I wasn't aware of when I got into rats). 

Here are some pictures:


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

It could be an abscess. Did it develop quickly? Has it got darker in the last couple of days?

My rat developed a lump on a Friday and by the Saturday evening it was dark red, By Sunday it had burst and Monday it was pretty much gone...


----------



## Jingles (Feb 2, 2008)

What cause's abscess's???


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

I think just infection. It can be where they got a cut or a bite or a scratch, or my rat got one where she had an operation last year.

If you look at the sticky post about dealing with abscesses you may get a better idea of whether thats what it is or not.


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks, I printed out the sticky on abcess treatment. I'm not sure how to tell if it's really an abcess or a tumor. I'll probably take him to the vet tomorrow just to be safe. Also, I'm not sure if I can do this...taking the pics was hard enough!


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

You will more than likely need another pair of hands to hold him still...


----------



## Crystal (Feb 26, 2008)

Poor thing. Sending good vibes his way. Make sure to let us know what you find out.


----------



## Crystal (Feb 26, 2008)

Poor thing. Sending good vibes his way. Make sure to let us know what you find out.


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

Took Linus to the vet today. It was an abscess. She drained it well. I'm glad it's nothing worse. Linus did really well, only squeaked once. Afterwards he looked pretty stressed, though. 

I guess I could have done the abscess treatment at home, but I'm still glad I took him in. Now I have peace of mind. Next time, I'll now what it is and what to do.

Thanks for everybody's advice and good wishes!


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah its usually better to watch someone else do it. Glad thats all it was, it seems to be abscess season for ratties at the mo


----------

